# Coarse Fishing



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone got any pointers to Coarse fishing locations Central and South Portugal ( ie Tomar ish down through the Ribatejo/Alentejo ) ?

Also any good coarse tackle/bait shops. Plenty of shops near me (Lisbon/Cascais) but all specialize in Sea Fishing .

Whilst I am on the subject, any pointers to good rock / shore locations in or around the Lisbon coast up to Ericeira? ish


Thanks all

Keep smiling they haven't booted us out yet :juggle:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't know if it's too far for you but I was at the Largo Verde restaurant on Lake Cabril near Pedrogao Grande on Tuesday & as we left we spotted a shoal of barbel in the shallows & some of them were at least 3 foot long.

Don't go this weekend though as it's the bass fishing competition & the world & his dog will be there. 

Lot's of good waters in that area but not many that are easy to fish successfully.

Going slightly off topic: That same day I also went down to Foz de Alge just outside Figueiro Dos Vinhos which is the confluence of the Zezere & Alge rivers where I saw 4 older anglers just packing up & every single one of 'em emptied the contents of their keep nets into buckets & took the whole lot from smallest to biggest home with them.

Surely they must know what they're doing to the future breeding stock of the waters?

Man that really does piss me off!


----------

